# Baby Pearlie Boy



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

Here is my nameless baby Pearl male....Celeste's Brother









He found his spot already









Apparently he is training to be a hairdresser 









Pearls from the left









And from the back....i love how they are little dots!









Gorgeous side shot...isn't he adorable?? 









And the trademark "whats that u got there?" shot


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

What a cutiee. When are you getting him?


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

love the cute lil dots... aww.... he should give very cute babies... when his time is right


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

He is a doll! Another Little boy to add to your flock?!


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

i have him right now...picked him up last night....he is a little sweetheart like his sister.....let me give him scritches a few times.....as soon as Celeste heard him she called back...let me tell u the woman wears the pants in that relationship!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

What a cutie  For names how about Comet or Cassiel


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

sue suggested comet too...its a definate potential....dad disagrees with all my suggestions  so im gonna wait till Mikey gets home and say he suggested it...then he will love it


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

how about Astro... I´ve always loved that name...


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

He is cute! Congrats!


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

Well we have a name....Baby Pearlie Boy is officially known as Comet!!! i had thought of it the night before sue and spike suggested it and i felt that if 3 ppl thought of it for his name...then he must look like a comet!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Comet def fits! Nice baby!


----------

